# Diamanten: Hab ich irgendetwas übersehen?



## b00noMat (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Nachdem ich gestern keinen Bock mehr hatte gras zu pflücken und baumstümpfe mit meiner Axt zu bearbeiten
stattete ich dem AH mal einen kleinen Besuch ab. Glücklich etwas gefunden zu haben, das ich für den gebotenen Preis
sogar erstehn wollte machte ich mich bereit für mein erstes AH-Gebot in Form von Dias.
Dann folgendes....
Ihre Diamanten müssen erst verifiziert werden blablabla 

Was soll das? ich konnte meine Waffe für einen Diamanten aufwerten aber im AH müssen meine Dias erst verifiziert werden?
Und das 25 Tage lang?


----------



## Fares75 (12. Mai 2009)

Ja, dauert 30 Tage nach deinem Einkauf, bis du die Diamanten im AH einsetzen kannst. Gibt aber auch die möglichkeit per SMS einzukaufen, dann sind Dias sofort verfügbar.


----------



## gw1200 (12. Mai 2009)

Die Verifizierung ist momentan der größte Müll. Bei PayPal z.Bsp. muss man auch auf die Verifizierung warten, obwohl man überall sofort kaufen kann. Lediglich Frogster macht hier eine Ausnahme und dann auch noch 30 Tage!

Die Gedankengänge kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, vor allem da man selbst im CS-Shop kaufen kann, aber keine Geschenke verschicken und im AH auch gesperrt ist. Egal wo ich im Internet mit PayPal bezahle wird es sofort anerkannt, nur hier nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norscha (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen

am besten man bezahlt mit der "paysafecard".
Dauert keine 5 Minuten bis man die Dias auf dem Konto hat und man kann die sofort ausgeben.

Bis dann


----------



## Frankyb (12. Mai 2009)

Fares75 schrieb:


> Gibt aber auch die möglichkeit per SMS einzukaufen, dann sind Dias sofort verfügbar.




Dieser Dienst ist leider nicht mehr verfügbar.
Ich empfehle die Paysafecard
Hier mal der LINK zu Paysafecard um genauere Info zu bekommen.


----------



## Chrisnogood (12. Mai 2009)

Frankyb schrieb:


> Dieser Dienst ist leider nicht mehr verfügbar.
> Ich empfehle die Paysafecard
> Hier mal der LINK zu Paysafecard um genauere Info zu bekommen.




Ja aber aufgepasst, wenn du Dias mit Kreditkarte gekauft hast (30 Tage Wartezeit) und dann Dias mit Paysafecard kaufst, musst trotzdem warten,
weil das System keine Unterscheidung macht.


----------



## b00noMat (12. Mai 2009)

wie dann muss ich trotzdem warten?
dass ich auf meine mit kreditkarte bezahlten dias warten muss, damit hab ich mich ja nun abgefunden aber wenn ich mir nun so eine 
Paysafecard zulege (die ja der wartezeit entgegen wirken soll) warum muss ich dann warten? 
*kopfkratz*


----------



## Chrisnogood (12. Mai 2009)

b00noMat schrieb:


> wie dann muss ich trotzdem warten?
> dass ich auf meine mit kreditkarte bezahlten dias warten muss, damit hab ich mich ja nun abgefunden aber wenn ich mir nun so eine
> Paysafecard zulege (die ja der wartezeit entgegen wirken soll) warum muss ich dann warten?
> *kopfkratz*




also bei mir in österreich ist es so, daß zu den kreditkartendias einfach die paysafedias dazugerechnet wurden und ich jetz auf die freischaltung aller dias warten muß. ich hab dem support geschrieben, aber als antwort nur bekommen, dass dieses problem bekannt ist und daran gearbeitet wird. die einzige möglichkeit zu zeit ist, zu warten bis die kreditkartendias verifiziert sind und ab dann nur mehr mit paysafe zahlen. mit paysafe hatte ich noch nie probleme und konnte die dias sofort verwenden.


----------



## b00noMat (12. Mai 2009)

Danke für Deine rasche Antwort. 
Hatte mir als Konsequenz aus dem, was Du vorher schriebst schon gedacht, dass es so laufen wird.

Das kotzt mich jetzt ganz schön an!!! Ausser nem Mount kann ich eig. aus dem ItemShop im Moment nix 
wirklich gebrauchen und deswegen waren die Dias nur fürs AH.


----------



## Chrisnogood (12. Mai 2009)

b00noMat schrieb:


> Danke für Deine rasche Antwort.
> Hatte mir als Konsequenz aus dem, was Du vorher schriebst schon gedacht, dass es so laufen wird.
> 
> Das kotzt mich jetzt ganz schön an!!! Ausser nem Mount kann ich eig. aus dem ItemShop im Moment nix
> wirklich gebrauchen und deswegen waren die Dias nur fürs AH.




kein problem. mein tipp: habe das spiel meinem schwager empfohlen, der ist jetzt auch auf meinem server, dem hab ich eine paysafekarte gekauft und er kauft jetzt für mich im ah ein. ist die nächsten 18 tage bis zur verifizierung meiner dias zwar etwas mühsam, aber es gibt halt viele items die nur für dias zu erwerben sind


----------



## Gnarak (12. Mai 2009)

Norscha schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> am besten man bezahlt mit der "paysafecard".
> Dauert keine 5 Minuten bis man die Dias auf dem Konto hat und man kann die sofort ausgeben.
> ...




jo wenn es man so wäre, habe das 2x gemacht ... einmal hats funktioniert, das 2te mal sind die DIAS bisher nicht mal auf meinem ACC gelandet und Nachfragen bisher 0 Antwort.


----------



## RyanaRage (12. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte das auch aber man muss 2 mal bestätigen damit die Dias drauf sind . Nach einer Stunde mit Kauf per Paysafe wird die Belastung rückgängig gemacht und du kannst es wiederholen. Also nochmal versuchen klappt auf jeden Fall


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

Also es gibt noch einen bug derin etwa lautet "einmal verifizieren müssen, immer verifizieren müssen".. also wenn du mal mit einer verifizierungspflichtigen zahlmethode gezahlt hast und danach mit paysafe oder überweisung bezahlst musst du trotzdem die verifizierung abwarten.. da wird sich aber bereits drum gekümmert..

so und zum thema warum verifizieren?

Mit manchen Zahlungsarten hat mandie Möglichkeit seine Zahlung wieder zurückzunehmen ( paypal ) oder es ist einfach nicht sicher ob das Geld ankommt ( Kreditkarten-abrechnung gezahlt? ).

So.. wenn sich nun irgend ein Heini mit Paypal für 100 Euro Diamanten kauft.. und sie im AH oder im geschenkshop verwenden könnte... undes stellt sich heraus, dass er seine Paypal Zahlung trotz schon bekommener und benutzter Diamanten zurück zieht dann sähe die Situation folgendermaßen aus:

- Permamount was er irgendwem geschenkt hat - wird einer fremden person wieder weggenommen
- sämtliche auktionshaus-aktionen werden rückgängig gemacht
- wenn der Betrüger für 100 diamanten was im AH gekauft hat, und der verkäufer der die 100 diamanten bekommen hat 50 davon weiter im AH benutzt wird das auch rückgängig gemacht

Also ihr seht das wäre eine enorme Arbeit und würde im ernstfall viele viele personen betreffen denen irgendwas weggenommen werden muss, die aber persönlich garnichts mit dem betrüger zu tun haben.

Anders sieht es aus wenn er die Diamanten in den ersten 30 Tagen nur für seinen eigenen Itemshop nutzen kann:

- nur Frogster und der Betrüger sind im ernstfall davon betroffen weil transaktionen mit anderen mitspielern  nicht möglich



Ich hoffe ich konnte es euch einigermaßen erklären und wünsche noch viel Spaß in der Welt von Runes of Magic


----------



## Gnarak (12. Mai 2009)

RyanaRage schrieb:


> Ich hatte das auch aber man muss 2 mal bestätigen damit die Dias drauf sind . Nach einer Stunde mit Kauf per Paysafe wird die Belastung rückgängig gemacht und du kannst es wiederholen. Also nochmal versuchen klappt auf jeden Fall




es sind beide Beträge von Paysafe "abgebucht" (2 10€ karten, jetzt Rest 0,51€) und nur 1x200 Dias angekommen, also ganz klar wurde bezahlt und 1 mal nicht auf den ACC ausgeliefert. Aber am ätzendsten finde ich, dass keine Antwort auf ne entsprechende Mail kommt.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (12. Mai 2009)

wann hast du die mail geschickt? schreib doch bitte noch eine mit angabe der letzten Ticketnummer


----------



## Chrisnogood (12. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also es gibt noch einen bug derin etwa lautet "einmal verifizieren müssen, immer verifizieren müssen".. also wenn du mal mit einer verifizierungspflichtigen zahlmethode gezahlt hast und danach mit paysafe oder überweisung bezahlst musst du trotzdem die verifizierung abwarten.. da wird sich aber bereits drum gekümmert..
> 
> ...



Hallo, deiner argumentationslinie kann ich nicht ganz folgen. natürlich gibt es in der geschäftswelt immer wieder betrüger und personen, die sich auf kosten anderer bereichern wollen. aber das ist in der geschäftswelt teil des risikos eines unternehmers. wenn also wirklich jemand mit kreditkarte betrügt, warum das auf dem rücken der spieler austragen? wenn meine private kreditkarte gestohlen wird und ich gleichzeitig alle geschäftsbedingungen erfüllt habe, trägt einen etwaigen schaden das kreditkartenunternehmen und nicht ich als kunde. 

meines erachtens nach ist die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich professionelle kreditkartenbetrüger vorrangig mit onlinerollenspielen (noch dazu eines das soundso gratis ist) beschäftigen eher zu vernachlässigen.

sollte es im unwahrscheinlichen fall doch so sein, dass mittels unrechtmäßig erworbener diamanten geschäfte getätigt wurden, so erkenne ich keinerlei notwendigkeit, unschuldig zum handkuss gekommenen spielern ihre geschenke und dergleichen wegzunehmen.


andererseits gebe ich dir recht, wenn man argumentiert, daß diese regeln nun mal geschäftsbedingungen von frogster sind (unabhängig ob sie besonders kundenfreundlich sind oder nicht). aber dann sollte es zumindest möglich sein, zwischen zu verifizierenden und sog. "freien" diamanten zu unterscheiden, damit der spieler mit seinen rechtmäßig erworbenen diamanten (= echtes geld, euronen) auch alle transaktionen sofort tätigen kann.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

also das ist ja so: 

Diamanten werden gekauft.. käufer zieht per paypal seine zahlung zurück aus was für gründen auch immer..

mit den gekauften diamanten wird dann trotzdem handel betrieben

Mit den diamanten dürfte aber garnichts gehandelt werden weil die diamanten eigentlich, weil nicht bezahlt, nicht im spiel sein dürften..

ergo: 

-mount wird weggenommen weil mit diamanten bezahlt..
-AH aktionen werden rückgängig gemacht und allen wird das gegeben was sie vorher hatten (beispiel betrüger hat nen eis für 100 diamanten gekauft.. wenns rauskommt bekommt der eisverkäufer 100 diamanten abgezogen und bekommt dafür sein eis wieder )

ansonsten würde es unbezahlte diamanten im spiel geben und das will frogster verständlicherweise nicht.. dass man trotzdem den itemshop für sich benutzen darf in den 30 tagen ist als kulanz anzusehen, da im betrugsfall auch dies überprüft werden muss.

Und du darfst ja im reallife wenn du was verkaufst auch kein Falschgeld annehmen, bzw wenn du es tust musst du es wieder abgeben.

Und wegen dem risiko.. das ist ja dem unternehmer selbst überlassen wieviel risiko er eingehen möchte.. es gab ja auch mal eine zeit ohne verifizierung.. nur leider ist es nötig geworden ( es gibt viel mehr böse menschen da draußen als man denkt ^ ^)


Wenn er von anfang an mit einer sicheren bezahlvariante zahlt ( überweisung, paysafe ) kann er die diamanten natürlich überall benutzen.. wie gesagt der bug ist nur wenn vorher eine unsichere variante gewählt wurde.


----------



## sTereoType (12. Mai 2009)

naja, bei wow(nur als beispiel) kann ich auch per bankeinzug mein abo bezahlen, was ich ja auch zurück buchen könnte. wenn man das dann macht(aus was für gründen auch immer) wird einem einfach der acc gesperrt. das wär doch auch eine effektive lösung bei rom, denn falls vorher schon geld investiert wurde, würd mand as ja bestimtm nicht aufs spiel setzen.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (12. Mai 2009)

stereo bei wow haste aber nix was andere spieler betreffen würde..da zahlste ja nur, dass du dich auf die server einloggen darfst.. nicht für items oder ähnliches. wenn du da deine zahlung zurück nimmst betrifft das ja nur dich und blizzard.. außerdem ist blizzard so groß, dass sie solche sachen einfacher kompensieren können als klein-frogster


----------



## WilliWinzig (12. Mai 2009)

Nur 'mal deine Gedanke weitergesponnen Zoid-Dunkelziffer.

Ich kaufe Dias. Pimpe Weisse Items mit dem ItemShop bis zum Abkotzen und ziehe dann das Geld über PayPal zurück.

Was nun ? Verschwinden die Items aus dem Spiel ? Natürlich werden die nichtgebundenen Items an einen anderen Account verschickt.

Wo ist nun der Unterschied zum AH Kauf ? (Anm. komme mir keiner mit Logfiles. Das hab ich mir Frogster auch schon durch)

Im moment kann wirklich jedem nur abrtaten Frogster auch nur einen Cent zu geben. Das Problem mit der Aktivierung ist nun schon
2 Wochen am Kochen. Ohne Lösung. Warum auch. Das Geld ist bei Frogster. Rückgabe ist nicht mehr möglich, da die Dias ja schon
"angebrochen" (Mount kauf) sind.

Spart euch eure Mails an den Support. Von dem bekommt man zur Antwort man solle sich an den Support wenden.


----------



## ikarus275 (12. Mai 2009)

WilliWinzig schrieb:


> Spart euch eure Mails an den Support. Von dem bekommt man zur Antwort man solle sich an den Support wenden.



Das stimmt wohl... Hatte es auch aufgegeben überhaupt mich an den Support zu wenden wegen verschwindenen Möbeln in der Gildenburg.. lohnt einfach nicht sich noch aufzuregen..

Supoport in Rom ist das allerletzte, so ein Mist hab ich bisher in keinem anderen MMORPG erlebt, naja f2p wohl, da muss man Abstriche in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Stephen (16. Mai 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Diamanten werden gekauft.. käufer zieht per paypal seine zahlung zurück aus was für gründen auch immer..
> 
> mit den gekauften diamanten wird dann trotzdem handel betrieben
> 
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach ist das übertriebene Schikane von Frogster. Die Einzelkosten für die virtuell zur Verfügung gestellten Gegenstände/Diamanten gehen gegen 0. Daher geht auch ein möglicherweise entstehnder Schaden gegen 0. Was soll also das Drangsalieren der Kunden. Und wie schon von anderen erwähnt sollte man sich mal fragen wie hoch die Betrugsrate bei Frogster ist, dass man zu solchen Maßnahmen greifen muss???

Man müsste sich mal vorstellen irgend ein Onlineshop würde sich so was einfallen lassen??? Ware bestellt, mit Kreditkarte bezahlt und dann bitte 30 Tage auf die Lieferung warten??? lol

Gerade für Kreditkartenbetrug sind es die Kartengesellschaften, die das Betrugsrisiko übernehmen und letzenendes tragen. Nicht die Händler. D.h. in diesem Fall auch nicht Frogster.

Und das mit dem "Rückbuchen" von Gegenständen weil mit "betrogenen/unbezalten" Diamanten bezahlt wurde. Gibt es in der realen Welt auch nicht. Das ist, von Details jetzt mal abgesehen, ein gutgläubiger Erwerb und damit ein gültiges Rechtsgeschäft. Egal ob das Geld nun "geklaut" war oder nicht.


----------



## Sturmrufer (16. Mai 2009)

Chrisnogood schrieb:


> meines erachtens nach ist die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich professionelle kreditkartenbetrüger vorrangig mit onlinerollenspielen (noch dazu eines das soundso gratis ist) beschäftigen eher zu vernachlässigen.
> 
> sollte es im unwahrscheinlichen fall doch so sein, dass mittels unrechtmäßig erworbener diamanten geschäfte getätigt wurden, so erkenne ich keinerlei notwendigkeit, unschuldig zum handkuss gekommenen spielern ihre geschenke und dergleichen wegzunehmen.



Da würde ich dir widersprechen Onlinerollenspiele sind eine ziehmlich gute Methode das Geld aus dem Kreditkartenbetrug zu waschen. 
Die bei Frogster gekauften Dias weden einfach bei E-Bay weiter verkauft.


----------



## Chrisnogood (16. Mai 2009)

Sturmrufer schrieb:


> Da würde ich dir widersprechen Onlinerollenspiele sind eine ziehmlich gute Methode das Geld aus dem Kreditkartenbetrug zu waschen.
> Die bei Frogster gekauften Dias weden einfach bei E-Bay weiter verkauft.



Diese Diskussion führt zu nichts. Tatsache ist nun mal, dass ich durch den zwischenzeitlichen Kauf von Dias mittels Kreditkarte keinerlei Möglichkeiten mehr habe, im AH mit Dias (mit paysafe- Card bezahlt!) zu bezahlen. Und nur darum geht es. 30 Tage Wartezeit sind o.k. und mir egal, kann ja auch mit paysafe bezahlen. Aber den Bug mit den Dias nicht zu beheben, obwohl schon lange bekannt ist eine Zumutung für den Kunden.


Ich bin mal gespannt was jetzt passiert. Die mit Kreditkarte bezahlten Dias hab ich fast aufgebraucht, jetzt werd ich mir wieder welche mit Paysafe-Card kaufen. Ob ich bei denen dann auch wieder 30 Tage warten muss, weil ich ja als Kreditkartendiamantenzahler wahrscheinlich schon in den engeren Kreis der Verdächtigen aufgerückt bin.


----------



## Stephen (16. Mai 2009)

Chrisnogood schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion führt zu nichts. Tatsache ist nun mal, dass ich durch den zwischenzeitlichen Kauf von Dias mittels Kreditkarte keinerlei Möglichkeiten mehr habe, im AH mit Dias (mit paysafe- Card bezahlt!) zu bezahlen. Und nur darum geht es. 30 Tage Wartezeit sind o.k. und mir egal, kann ja auch mit paysafe bezahlen. Aber den Bug mit den Dias nicht zu beheben, obwohl schon lange bekannt ist eine Zumutung für den Kunden.



Ich hatte meine ersten Dias mit Paypal bezahlt und musste warten. Eine Woche später habe ich deshalb nochmal welche gekauft, diesmal im DM Markt ein Handvoll Codes für Paysafe geholt, damit bezahlt und 2 Minuten später waren die Dias auf dem Account. Und ich konnte Sie direkt im AH einsetzen.


----------



## Clockwise (18. Mai 2009)

Das ist ja ein recht informativer Thread, aber für mich tun sich da auch noch Fragen auf. (Sry falls ich was überlesen habe!)
Muss jeder Diamantenkauf mit Kreditkarte neu verifiziert werden? Und was passiert dann mit den bereits verifizierten Diamanten auf dem Account, wenn ich welche mit Kreditkarte dazu kaufe? Sind die dann wieder 'kontaminiert' und können weitere 30 Tage nicht im AH eingesetzt werden?


----------



## Loniana (19. Mai 2009)

Aber mal ehrlich.... 30 Tage in einem MMO ist ja fast ein ganzes Leben..... Wenn die Zeit abgelaufen ist benötige ich das, was ich eigentlich kaufen wollte wahrscheinnlich gar nicht mehr...... Da hab ich dann 20 Level oder so gemacht und bin wieder an was ganz anderem....


----------



## yokai (19. Juni 2009)

Zu meinen Vorpostern ist jetzt bereits ein ganzer weiterer Monat vergangen und der "Bug" wurde immer noch nicht behoben. Ich hatte auch anfangs Dias per Kreditkarte geordert, weil ich mir im Itemshop ein permanentes Mount holen wollte. Ein paar Tage später ist mir dann was Schönes für lvl22 im AH aufgefallen und ich dachte mir, ok, bestell ich noch ein paar Dias PER ÜBERWEISUNG, dann kann ich die im AH gegen Gold handeln, denn sie stehen ja dann laut offizieller RoM-Page zum Thema Diamantenhandel sofort auch im AH zur Verfügung. Aber nein. Antwort vom Support: "Der Bug ist uns bekannt und wir arbeiten bereits mit Hochdruck..." blablabla etc. pepe. Nun, meiner Ansicht nach ist so etwas eindeutig BETRUG und zwar seitens Frogster/yusho am Kunden. Es kann nicht sein, dass unter Vorspiegelung falscher Tatsachen den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche gezogen wird. Wenn es so einen gravierenden Bug nun schon SEIT WOCHEN gibt, dann gehört zumindest der Hinweis auf den Bug auf die entsprechende Infoseite zum Thema Diamantenhandel. Aber vermutlich sind die Leute ja so "mit Hochdruck" damit beschäftigt, den Bug zu beheben, dass hierfür keine Zeit bleibt....


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (19. Juni 2009)

tjo ich denke niemand will eine Lösung des Problemes die nur zu 90% funktioniert und die anderen 10% z.B. ihre Diamanten verlieren, oder plötzlich bei einigen die diamanten die nicht verifiziert werden müssen doch wieder verifiziert werden müssen...

Das Problem ist.. natürlich könnte man wahrscheinlich eine unsichere lösung aufspielen.. jedoch will man das scheinbar nicht, da es ja um euer ach so geliebtes Echtgeld geht und da möchte man abwarten bis man sich ganz sicher ist... ansonsten gibts wieder millionen whine threads in den foren warum die Lösung nicht zu 100% bei jedem funktioniert.


----------



## yokai (19. Juni 2009)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> tjo ich denke niemand will eine Lösung des Problemes die nur zu 90% funktioniert und die anderen 10% z.B. ihre Diamanten verlieren, oder plötzlich bei einigen die diamanten die nicht verifiziert werden müssen doch wieder verifiziert werden müssen...
> 
> Das Problem ist.. natürlich könnte man wahrscheinlich eine unsichere lösung aufspielen.. jedoch will man das scheinbar nicht, da es ja um euer ach so geliebtes Echtgeld geht und da möchte man abwarten bis man sich ganz sicher ist... ansonsten gibts wieder millionen whine threads in den foren warum die Lösung nicht zu 100% bei jedem funktioniert.




Ach so und deswegen betrügt man dann lieber die Kunden anstatt einen entsprechenden Vermerk auf die entsprechende Webseite zu machen, dass Dias eben im Moment noch NICHT zum sofortigen Handel im AH zur Verfügung gestellt werden können, wenn eine Verfizierung durch eine andere Zahlungsmethode noch läuft. Ja ne is klar.


----------



## WeissNichtZocker (22. Juni 2009)

Hab auch ne frage zu Diamanten: Es is so ich bin Schweizer und würde mir gerne Diamanten kaufen nur weiss ich nicht ob ich wenn ich mir ne Paysafe-Card kaufe die dann eben CHF (Schweizer Franken) hat ob die Franken automatisch in Euro umgewandelt wird oder ob es einfach nicht angenommen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Eine andere Zahlungsmetode möchte und will ich nicht machen.

Bitte eine Antwort (kann auch einfach nur ein JA sein XD) 

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## WR^Velvet (23. Juni 2009)

Genaue Infos zur Paysafecard bekommst auf deren Seite.
Dort steht sicher auch obs die in deiner Währung oder nur in Euro gibt.
Wenn nur in Euro wird das selbstverständlich umgerechnet, sogar im aktuellen Tageskurs.
Nutze die schon lange und habe auch andere F2P Games damit gezahlt wo in der Regel in US$ gezahlt wurde.
Immer topaktueller Tageskurs zur Umrechnung.

http://www.paysafecard.com


----------



## dedennis (23. Juni 2009)

Ich bin mir da jetzt nicht 100% sicher aber ist es mit paybal nicht auch so das es da umgerechnet wird!?
Hab mal was in US gekauft da wurde es dann auch umgerechnet! Weiss jetzt halt nur nicht genau ob das auch mit Franken geht!


----------



## WeissNichtZocker (24. Juni 2009)

Naja is so war schon auf der PaySafe-Card website (da hats auch ein chat) und dort hab ich gefragt wie das is mit dem Euro und CHF und die hat gesagt sie wüsste es nich genau evt. ginge es drum frag ich ja


----------



## Nexarius (18. April 2010)

Kann man sich keine Diamanten per PayPal oder Lastschriftverfahren kaufen???


----------



## Chasira (20. April 2010)

Nexarius schrieb:


> Kann man sich keine Diamanten per PayPal oder Lastschriftverfahren kaufen???




 doch ja das kann man , lastschriftverfahren geht am einfachsten


----------



## Kalryssia (21. April 2010)

Ich habe bisher nur per Überweisung und Paysafe bezahlt und keine Probleme. Paysafe hat den Vorteil, daß keine Überweisungsgebühr anfällt und einfach geht, außerdem hat die Tankstelle, bei der ich die hole, immer geöffnet im Gegensatz zu meiner Bank. Onlinebanking lehne ich grundsätzlich ab, denn "sicher" sind nur Daten, die ich nie aus der Hand gebe.


----------

